# Multiple Entries when searching "New Posts"



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

When reviewing "New Posts", there were three (3) entries for the thread Life in a ONE person shop! - and at time when there were zero replies too! (There has since been a reply). I would think there should be only one entry per thread regardless of the the number of replies. In any cse, this sort of thing makes the "New Posts" needlessly long and time consuming to skim through.


----------

